# Cocodrie LA



## Skipper (Oct 10, 2007)

We are going on a fishing trip for to Cocodrie LA in May, anybody know where to hook up with some live bait there?


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

I love me some Coco Marina....opcorn


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

There's a bait store and marina on the right when you're headed from Houma to Cocodrie on 57. It's right before Boudreax Canal I believe.


----------

